# cpu pins



## callicom (Sep 17, 2011)

i got the pins off the plastic cpu`s with a torch and slinging them into a stainless pot but the black plastic ones and another kind of green plastic ones with very small pins that only take up half the room of the cpus just don`t want to come off, is there some special way of doing these :?:


----------



## Geo (Sep 17, 2011)

is the green cpu's the kind with the square black chip on top?


----------



## callicom (Sep 17, 2011)

i`ll take pictures tomorow afternoon, these once you knock off a metal back plate it leaves a square hole in the middle, i`ll try and get the name too, by the way Lazersteve from listening to his vids sounds like he`s from your part of the world too.


----------



## Geo (Sep 17, 2011)

i believe steves in florida.


----------



## callicom (Sep 18, 2011)

so here`s the pics of the black ones, both sides and the green ones, both sides. on the black ones i could read intel pentium or intel celeron. on the green ones i could read intel xion.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Look closely at the pins and you will notice they are pressed into the fiber board as well as soldered.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 18, 2011)

callicom said:


> i got the pins off the plastic cpu`s with a torch and slinging them into a stainless pot but the black plastic ones and another kind of green plastic ones with very small pins that only take up half the room of the cpus just don`t want to come off, is there some special way of doing these :?:




You can process the whole cpus (without lids) in 35% HNO3, filter, incinerate, crush and leach all the solids with AR.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> You can process the whole cpus (without lids) in 35% HNO3, filter, incinerate, crush and leach all the solids with AR.
> Steve


Wouldn't there be too much pcb to incinerate without an afterburner?
I used to run them in dillute Hcl until solution is saturated,decant,fresh AR, filter,then precipitate,and double dissolve the powder.I just sell them now.


----------



## callicom (Sep 18, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> callicom said:
> 
> 
> > i got the pins off the plastic cpu`s with a torch and slinging them into a stainless pot but the black plastic ones and another kind of green plastic ones with very small pins that only take up half the room of the cpus just don`t want to come off, is there some special way of doing these :?:
> ...


what is hn03, forgive my ignorance :mrgreen: this is a new one for me


----------



## martyn111 (Sep 18, 2011)

callicom said:


> what is hn03, forgive my ignorance :mrgreen: this is a new one for me




Nitric acid


----------



## callicom (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks, i`m learning and i have a good memory its just that it`s a little short


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2011)

callicom said:


> what is hn03


I strongly urge you to become familiar with googling terms,and abreviations.I understand that a lot of this is overwhelming,but searching HNO3 on google brings back over 41 million hits,and I would bet the farm that most of them say Nitric Acid.We also have a guidebook here on the forum that contains terminologies and answers to a lot of very basic questions......questions that can easily be found either in the guide or using the "search" window at the top of the screen.
You can become familiar with a lot of information here.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873


----------



## callicom (Sep 18, 2011)

thats a lot easier, thanks, i went on a web site for chemical abreviations and it had no answer for hn03


----------



## martyn111 (Sep 18, 2011)

callicom said:


> thats a lot easier, thanks, i went on a web site for chemical abreviations and it had no answer for hn03




The way you have written hn03 suggests you were looking on that website for hno(zero)3 when it should have been hno3(the letter o for oxygen) and is probably why you didn't get any hits.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 18, 2011)

I guess you didn't look too hard

https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=&q=chemical+abbreviations+hno3&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3MOZA_enUS408US409&ie=UTF-8&lr=all

https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=&q=hno3+definition&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3MOZA_enUS408US409&ie=UTF-8&lr=all


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 18, 2011)

I believe he used zero instead of letter O
It is not HN03 but HNO3.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=H20&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

That is a google search for H20 instead of H2O.
People need to make sure of they are searching for.


----------



## callicom (Sep 18, 2011)

i diserve every bit of this, :lol:


----------



## butcher (Sep 18, 2011)

callicom, they would not pick on you if they did not like you.


----------



## Geo (Sep 18, 2011)

at least he didnt ask what dihydrogen monoxide was. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2011)

Geo said:


> at least he didnt ask what dihydrogen monoxide was


LMAO!



butcher said:


> callicom, they would not pick on you if they did not like you.


Callicom,you didn't do anything wrong I promise you.It may seem like you did by our (my) responses,but you didn't.But the questions that you asked,are pretty self explanatory on the internet,and we get a lot of simplistic questions on here,so it becomes monotonous after so long.But you are fine.Judging by the questions you are asking,you are in the right place.None of us will steer you wrong,and if someone does,we will catch it quickly and correct it.


----------



## callicom (Sep 18, 2011)

i looked it up :mrgreen:its water :mrgreen:


----------



## amosfella (Oct 25, 2011)

He didn't ask what hydrogen hydroxide is either... That's good...


----------



## luckypyrate (Oct 30, 2011)

Geo said:


> at least he didnt ask what dihydrogen monoxide was. :lol:



Guys be nice...I am addicted to dihydrogen monoxide...


----------

